

Ask HN: How to buy a domain name from third party? - thornjm

A domain name that I am interested in is registered to Anything.com. Anything.com appear to be a professional domain parker with a very large portfolio.[1]<p>The name I am after is pretty obscure and invaluable I would think but I am not sure how to proceed. If I appear too interested the price normally sky-rockets. Here is their response to an enquiry:<p>"I handle inquiries for the Anything.com, the owner of the domain name and was instructed to follow-up on your inquiry.  The domain is currently in use and was not bought for resale. However, while Anything.com does not offer its domain names for sale, I will forward serious offers to their board of directors.  Please feel free to submit an offer via email.  I can also be reached by phone if you would like to discuss further."<p>[1] http://www.namepros.com/domain-name-discussion/518591-anything-com-very-nice-names.html
======
sheff
Looks like they are a "domain investment firm" and will probably ask for a
inflated price. It can't do any harm to put in an offer and see how much they
want.

I'd also look around at domain markets such as Buydomains and Sedo to get
ideas for alternatives and unregistered domains that might work as well. I've
bought a couple of domains from Buydomains in the past and they are always up
for an offer.

------
SIK
I would have a few alternatives ready to go, and then send over an offer about
1/2 of what your max offer would be.

The whole thing about not being interested in resale is completely false. They
are lying to your face. They are completely 100% interested in selling, and
are only saying that to give justification to ask for a huge price.

~~~
there
claiming that the domain was bought for resale could severely weaken their
case in a udrp/trademark issue, as well.

~~~
ohashi
They claim it was NOT bought for resale.

~~~
dangrossman
Everyone is clear on that. 'there' was simply providing a reason they would
say that other than to raise the price.

------
ohashi
My advice, make your offer, these guys are pros. They don't need to sell
anything for the rest of their lives. They've got one of the nicest portfolios
in the business. If they negotiate, see if you can reach something agreeable,
if not, move on. Don't waste your time.

------
thornjm
Thanks for all the advice everyone. We are considering an offer now.

